# Geeky/nerdy music



## Ether's Bane (Jun 26, 2010)

THE GEEKS SHALL INHERIT THE EARTH! XD

Anyway, my personal top picks are (YouTube links to come in the future):

Nightwish - Elvenpath
DragonForce - Operation Ground and Pound
Blind Guardian - Nightfall
Koji Kondo - Legend of Zelda Theme
??? - Kirby's Victory Dance Music
Rhapsody - Forest of Unicorns
Black Tide - Warriors of Time
GLaDOS - Still Alive


----------



## departuresong (Jun 26, 2010)

rock-ground said:


> THE GEEKS SHALL INHERIT THE EARTH! XD


"The Geek (Shall Inherit)" - Wir sind Helden
(It's German, if the band name didn't make that obvious, but parts of the chorus are English.)

Anamanaguchi is also wonderful.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 26, 2010)

Do You Wanna Date My Avatar?


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 26, 2010)

departuresong said:


> Anamanaguchi is also wonderful.


YES, Anamanaguchi is fantastic. There are actually a couple chiptune bands I like, but they're definitely my favorite.

Still Alive is absolutely brilliant.

Also, apparently only geeks can like these bands:

Radiohead
The Mars Volta
Dream Theater
pretty much any prog band for that matter
Muse (if you're not a Twilight fan)
any non-English speaking band

But hey, that just makes me prouder to be a geek. 8D


----------



## IcySapphire (Jun 26, 2010)

Video game/anime music, period.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 26, 2010)

Chameleon Circuit- A "trock" band, singing about Doctor Who
Harry and The Potters


----------



## Fireworks (Jun 26, 2010)

Hematophyte said:


> Also, apparently only geeks can like these bands:
> 
> Radiohead
> The Mars Volta
> ...


Radiohead and Muse are more mainstream than that. Or there are just too many geeks.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 28, 2010)

Hematophyte said:


> Also, apparently only geeks can like these bands:
> 
> Radiohead *huh what*
> The Mars Volta *not so much geeky as weird inaccessible arty stuff*
> ...


whoever you're getting this information from is pretty full of crap. :/

certain youtube remixes actually sound decent. some guy called Kajetokun made an excellent Gundam parody called "We're Jumping off White Base" but it's been taken off over some annoying drama shit. I'm sure it's googlable.

cassetteboy is also pretty jokes but I dunno if that really counts.


----------



## departuresong (Jun 28, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> metalheads are geek now?


Um... yes.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 28, 2010)

departuresong said:


> Um... yes.


well I never said that they were socially acceptable but I thought they were a distinct category from geeks.

like how many metalheads think anime is for fags, and likewise otakus think that metal is pretentious nonsense.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 28, 2010)

Most metal is pretentious as fuck.

(hence why I like it)


----------

